# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  انظر ماذا في قلبك

## ابوعبدالرحمن حسين المحيبس

قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى:
انظر ماذا في قلبك من
▪الشرك بالله،
▪والرياء،
▪والانحرافات،
▪والحقد على المؤمنين،
▪وبغضاء،
▪وكراهية،
▪ومحبَّةٍ للكافرين،
▪وما أشبه ذلك من الأشياء التي لا يرضاها الله عز وجل؟
راقب قلبك، تَفَقَّدهُ دائماً؛
فإن الله يقول:﴿وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ وَنَعْلَمُ مَا تُوَسْوِسُ بِهِ نَفْسُهُ﴾[ق:16]،
فراقب الله في هذه المواضع الثلاثة:
في فعلك، وفي قولك، وفي سريرتك، وفي قلبك، حتى تتم لك المراقبة،
ولهذا لما سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الإحسان قال: (( أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك)).
شرح رياض الصالحين(1/326).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى:
> انظر ماذا في قلبك من
> ▪الشرك بالله،
> ▪والرياء،
> ▪والانحرافات،
> ▪والحقد على المؤمنين،
> ▪وبغضاء،
> ▪وكراهية،
> ▪ومحبَّةٍ للكافرين،
> ...


*أحسن الله إليكم ،، لابد من جهاد النفس في زمن كثرت فيه فتن الشهوات والشبهات ، الله المستعان*

----------


## ابوعبدالرحمن حسين المحيبس

> *أحسن الله إليكم ،، لابد من جهاد النفس في زمن كثرت فيه فتن الشهوات والشبهات ، الله المستعان*




واياكم 

إضافة جيدة نفع الله بكم 
وادامكم على طاعته

----------

